# demo'd the jbl synthesis ls80 floorstanders....awesomeee



## chirag1165 (Jan 22, 2013)

I auditioned the jbl synthesis ls80 floor-standers and they blew me away.i was looking to choose between the GE triton 2, paradigm studio 100 or the kef r700.its a question I had posted here a month ago....so while auditioning a lot of speakers the sales guy told me why don't you hear these..jbl synthesis ls80. I was skeptical cause it was JBL a mass market commercial brand. ..I thought how will they hold up to the likes of kef,dali, ,ge, paradigm, focal.well I was pleasantly surprised. Since starting the post 'paradigm studio 100 vs kef r700 vs ge triton 2' I have heard the B&W CM9, focal electra 1027 be, , monitor audio gx200, dali mentor 8 n the jbl synthesis ls80(going to write impressions on each one soon) the ones that really impressed me in every department were the jbl synthesis ls80.they are really good.i mean they just disappear n all I can hear is the music coming from no where and the imaging is brilliant.its also in the same price range...but I'm surprised they are never mentioned or suggested . People like me looking for speakers in this price bracket check em out


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

I have heard them as well and I was very impressed, as is the local dealer. They have had mixed reviews I think due to the compression drivers sounding more laid back than some of the classic JBL's and current Arrays. I bet they do quite well in a home theater, I'd be interested to get impressions if someone has a chance to listen to them with the LS Center.


----------

